# Nipple reports??



## Kevdog540 (Aug 7, 2008)

With the change in forcast we aren't going to get out to the rigs, so trolling aroung the nipple in our next option. Has anyone heard of a bite out that way, or should we go out alittle further? Thanks KW


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

i havent heard from anyone heading east in a looooooooong time. actually in years past, seems like everyone who does winter fishing (non-bottom fishing)is headed west. hollar at either chris at top gun tackle (tunapopper on the forum) or some guys at J&M in orange beach. they're usually in the know


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

The blackfin and skipjack tuna should be fairly thick out there around the edge especially down by the elbow and the 131. Theres also some wahoo lingering around as well so don't forget to pull some plugs for them. When we fish that area this time of year I put out a 5-7 line spread consisting of small skirts, small naked ballyhoo, cedar plugs and wahoo plugs. I usually have a small daisy chain w/ a naked hoo running shotgun behind a small bird. Off the riggers I have a mix of small ballyhoo either by themselves or part of a daisy chain. I fish a wahoo plug like a yo-zuri bonita off one of the transom holders and a cedar plug off the other corner behind a trolling weight.You can fish more lines but this usually works best for us during the colder months. Ipull a lot of birds, daisy chains and spreader bars thistime of year as there is usually a lack of bait around those areas and they are usually very prouctive on large blackfin.If trolling is slow, I'd anchor near the edge and get a chunk line going. If the blackfin are available it usually doesn't take too long to draw them in. Bring a flat of pogies with you to get started and add bonito to the chunks as you will inevitably catch them mixed in with the blackfin. 

Good luck, Chris

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Nipple? they're kinda chafed


----------



## bottomfisher01 (May 28, 2008)

> *roofordie (12/7/2008)*Nipple? they're kinda chafed


:doh:doh:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

So far I've found the nipple and the elbow, but I can't seem to find that other spot. It starts with a P? Any Ideas?


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

Tunapopper head south.You will know you have to far if you see starfish.

Fishhead some people would for sure call it that


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

> *lingfisher1 (12/8/2008)*Tunapopper head south.You will know you have to far if you see starfish.
> 
> Fishhead some people would for sure call it that


If I end up at the starfish I might as well try there and see if theres any takers on the worm. If they refuse then I'll head back to that other spot.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ha yall are gay


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Woody, you wouldn't be here if I was gay


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/8/2008)*Woody, you wouldn't be here if I was gay



are you saying....


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats right Woods


----------

